# Found(Denver Highlands)-Big bag of Kayak gear found 2-3 weeks ago



## jmurret (Jul 7, 2008)

I found a large red bag of kayak gear in my yard about 3 weeks ago. it was clear that it was stolen and when the person who stole looked through it, they ditched it in my yard. So, I think it must have been stolen around the area of 38th and Federal...more specifically, 37th and Clay.

I posted a Craig's List ad at the time and have asked my neighbors to spread the word. This weekend, a friend told me about this site. So, please pass the word on. 

If this sounds like your stuff, just sent me an email at [email protected] with a brief description of the bag(brand/logos on the outside/etc.) and/or any of the contents and specific characteristics so I know they are yours. I don't kayak, so I might not know what you mean if you use a lot of paddler-speak. 

Please pass this along. Thanks.

Thanks. --John


----------



## stankboat (Mar 30, 2005)

That is your neighbor's bag. He lost it a couple weeks ago. I sent you an email with his phone #.
-j





jmurret said:


> I found a large red bag of kayak gear in my yard about 3 weeks ago. it was clear that it was stolen and when the person who stole looked through it, they ditched it in my yard. So, I think it must have been stolen around the area of 38th and Federal...more specifically, 37th and Clay.
> 
> I posted a Craig's List ad at the time and have asked my neighbors to spread the word. This weekend, a friend told me about this site. So, please pass the word on.
> 
> ...


----------

